# Unterschied MMOGA Steam Geschenk Key und "Normaler Key"



## LexLex1990 (2. November 2015)

Hallo.
Ich wollte mir gerade Metal Gear bei MMOGA oder Gameladen kaufen.
Meine Frage ist:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Steam Geschenk Key und dem "normalen Key". Der Steam Key ist nähmlich 6 Euro teurer.
Welchen sollte ich nehmen?
Laut der Beschreibung dabei wird mit beiden Keys das Game über Steam aktiviert bzw. heruntergeladen.
lg


----------



## spidermanx (2. November 2015)

Ich glaube da hast du deine Antwort : 

Unterschied zwischen normaler Version und Steam Geschenk Key? (Games)

LG


----------



## LexLex1990 (2. November 2015)

Wieso sollte man den den teureren Geschenk Key nehmen :O?
Ist es eigentlich wirklich so risikoreich auf Seiten wie MMOGA meine Steam Keys zu kaufen wie manche im Steam Forum meinen?

Kann mir denn keiner sagen was empfehlenswerter wäre? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## tandel (2. November 2015)

Das mit den Keys ist halt so eine Sache. Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann musst Du einen autorisierten Keyshop nutzen, z.B. Greenmangaming.

Bei den anderen Stores ist die Herkunft der Keys nicht transparent, da kann es durchaus zu Problemen kommen. Von Geschenk Keys würde ich persönlich Abstand halten, denn Du weisst ja nicht, wie derjenige der Dir den Key schenkt den Key bezahlt hat. 
Theoretisch könnten das z.B. Leute sein, die sich in ein Kaufhaus schleichen und Keys aus den Retailboxen abschreiben oder die Keys mit geklauten Kreditkarten bezahlen.
Sollte dieser irgendwie "Dreck am Stecken haben", so bist Du direkt über Steam mit dem Account verbunden.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

Hatte noch nie Probleme mit CD Keys kaufen.
Allerdings habe ich die Keys nicht über MMOGA gekauft, da MMOGA neuerdings eine Kopie des Personalausweißes fordert. 

Bei Ebay gibt es genug Anbieter von CD Keys und die Bewertungen sind TOP.


----------



## LexLex1990 (2. November 2015)

Gamesrocket ist auch ein autorisierte Key Seller oder?

Wills irgendwie nicht bei MMOGA riskieren  Hab gelesen das deswegen schon Accounts gesperrt wurden...


----------



## DerLachs (2. November 2015)

Gamesrocket ist vollkommen i.O.


----------

